# Show me your toddler boy's long-and-straight-hair hairstyle!



## porcelina

DH really wants me to keep DS1's hair long. I love boys with long curls, but have not seen a lot of styles that look great for little boys with long, straight hair. I bet there are plenty of people with examples here on MDC! Show me your pictures to give me ideas!!

Thanks!


----------



## AuNaturaleMama

This is a great thread!! Everyone wants me to cut DS's hair but it's so beautiful that the though makes me want to cry. I'd post a pic of his hair for you but I'm on my iPhone, plus his haisis very shaggy.

I can't wait to see what others post!


----------



## Intoit

Watching!! I loooove long hair on little boys, and DH is already along with the idea of letting this LO grow his hair long


----------



## not_telling

How long is "long?" I think the back of DS's hair is about to the tops of his shoulders, kinda like a long bowl cut (or surfer cut, as a friend so nicely put it). It's longer than the hair of any of his male buddies (all around 2.5 yrs old), but it's not super long. I've trimmed it a few times because I trim the front/bangs from time to time so he can see (!) and I wanted to avoid having super short front vs super long back.

ETA: Not quite to top of shoulders.


----------



## Momo123

I'm not sure what your definition of long is... I don't think my DS's hair is that long, but my DH thinks it's too long, and he gets mistaken for a girl often by strangers (LOL) It's sort of like a bowl cut with layers and longer wispier bangs. I hate cutting his hair and I think it looks cute this way.


----------



## porcelina

Momo123 -- that does look cute! My sons is growing out, I had to trim the bangs on the top, and last night, the part which would be side-burns, because they were so much longer than the rest. We'll see how this plays out!

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## LadyCatherine185




----------



## Alyantavid

I don't have a toddler anymore. Or a long haired boy for that matter, but my youngest didn't get his cut until he was 3.5.

This is how he typically looked everyday.



and slicked back into a ponytail


----------



## not_telling




----------



## maeby

love it! i love little boys with long hair!

i tried to grow out my ds but we ended up shaving his head last summer because his hair was fine, thin and unruly. i told ex that i needed to use clips and ties and he said no, so i shaved it into a hawk. its back to its original length and we are excited to try growing it long now that ex understands the need for clips, he says to just use blue ones.


----------



## Chamomile Girl

We have since cut his hair







but I think he rocked the toddler mullet.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kristinekristine*
> 
> love it! i love little boys with long hair!
> 
> i tried to grow out my ds but we ended up shaving his head last summer because his hair was fine, thin and unruly. i told ex that i needed to use clips and ties and he said no, so i shaved it into a hawk. its back to its original length and we are excited to try growing it long now that ex understands the need for clips, he says to just use blue ones.


I loved picking up my son from daycare because the girls would all do his hair (and he'd sit for it) so he always had random hair clips and barrettes. It was so cute!


----------



## Hannahkatiebell

Cuteness!


----------



## MadiMamacita

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31195862&l=ee5c301dc6&id=22700054

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31154062&l=c0a38bd008&id=22700054

not sure how to imbed those pesky photos.. sorry for the links!

do the rest of you get people endlessly calling your boy "she"? He can be all decked out in "boy" clothes.. one day he even had a shirt on that said something about being a boy.. and people STILL say "how old is she?" actually that time it was an old man and he was like "She's a girl, right?" I said, nope he's a boy.. and he said "Oh, how old is she? She's really cute!"
oh well, i just correct them and try not to make a big deal of it.


----------



## Contrariety

Ahhh! I lurve long hair on boys! DS had beeeeyouuuuuuuuutifyl long hair until he got it all tangled in a toy last spring and we had to cut it. We're growing it out again because I just hate short hair. We're about half way back to long hair again. It takes a long time! I'll post pics when I'm on my other computer next time.


----------



## Contrariety

He is about 2.5 in the first having only ever had a trim of the initial mullet. He's about 3.5 in the second... we started to keep it trimmed after it got so long. He has an awesome natural part that we just went with.

And then there is the sad tragic super short hair pic, just for comparison. So sad. We're about 6 months out from the short hair. He still looks kind of goofy with in betweener hair.


----------



## crunchy_mommy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita*
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31195862&l=ee5c301dc6&id=22700054
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31154062&l=c0a38bd008&id=22700054
> 
> not sure how to imbed those pesky photos.. sorry for the links!
> 
> do the rest of you get people endlessly calling your boy "she"? He can be all decked out in "boy" clothes.. one day he even had a shirt on that said something about being a boy.. and people STILL say "how old is she?" actually that time it was an old man and he was like "She's a girl, right?" I said, nope he's a boy.. and he said "Oh, how old is she? She's really cute!"
> oh well, i just correct them and try not to make a big deal of it.


Cute pics! My DS's hair looks a lot like your son's. It was a couple inches longer but then he asked for a haircut. (I always said I'd cut it when he asked, but was so bummed that he wasn't even 2yrs old when he did ask! But I just trimmed it a bit & he was happy, and we'll let it grow until he asks again.)

Anyway, yes, my DS is almost always mistaken for a girl (even when he's wearing typical 'boy' clothes)... I don't even bother correcting them unless it's someone we're likely to see again. It's the hair, apparently, according to what people have told me. Also if I put him in pigtails, he looks like a girl even to me, so maybe it's his baby face too. Oh well. I don't care, but I did care when an uncle who hadn't seen DS in a while sarcastically said, "Who's this GIRL? Tell Mommy to cut your hair so you can look like a boy."


----------



## Momo123

MadiMamacita, DS does get mistaken for a girl often by strangers even if he is wearing "boyish" clothes. I correct, but I personally don't care. But I do wonder if there will come a time when DS will want to have his hair short? My mom kept my hair short when I was little and I started to get self conscious around age 5 or 6 when people would still mistake me for a boy and I remember REALLY wanting to grow my hair long. As much as I love his longer hair, I don't want to force him. I guess I still have a few years left!


----------



## Everrgreen

So cute!! Before ds was even born I *knew* I was going to let his hair grow long! BUT, my baby was born bald and now at 2 he still barely has any hair lol! I still plan on growing it out but he'll probably be in high school before it's long and then he'll have his own opinions about how to style it 

Oh, and my bald baby has also been referred to as girl, some people are just clueless!


----------



## Alyantavid

People always call my boys girls. When ds1 was a baby, somebody told me he was too pretty to be a boy. Like that changes his gender. He was even mistaken for a girl a year ago because he (along with his entire class) had on a purple tie dyed shirt on a field trip. People are just strange.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

Awesome thread! My 21 mo DS doesn't have very much hair yet but we are planning on letting it grow : ) Can't wait until I can share pics too!


----------



## goldenwillow

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this thread!

We have been asked so much if our DS is a girl or boy. I have been contemplating trimming his bangs due to his own frustration. DH said he'd have a baby mullet so we let it ride and that lasted about a week. Now he just pushes this bangs to the side. DH hasn't cut his hair since DS was born... not sure when the boys will cut their hair. DH cuts it when he is able to donate 14 inches! I considered using some sort of product then decided I don't use any... why should he.


----------



## LilaQ

Do any of you use styling products on your little boys? My son has straight thick hair (or it seems like it will be thick). I like his hair long and shaggy but I hate the way his bangs hang straight down in his face. They're so cute when they're brushed out of his eyes but they won't stay that way. Just wondering if I could add some body to it somehow without it looking "styled."


----------



## newmothermary

I love little boys with long hair. So cool!!!

Here's Miles, who's going to be 2 on the 24th!


----------



## MadiMamacita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, yes, my DS is almost always mistaken for a girl (even when he's wearing typical 'boy' clothes)... I don't even bother correcting them unless it's someone we're likely to see again. It's the hair, apparently, according to what people have told me. Also if I put him in pigtails, he looks like a girl even to me, so maybe it's his baby face too.
> 
> 
> 
> same! with a pony tail I think he DOES look like a girl! and most people I dont bother correcting. I cant see how it makes a big deal if a stranger thinks he is a girl..
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LilaQ*
> 
> Do any of you use styling products on your little boys? My son has straight thick hair (or it seems like it will be thick). I like his hair long and shaggy but I hate the way his bangs hang straight down in his face. They're so cute when they're brushed out of his eyes but they won't stay that way. Just wondering if I could add some body to it somehow without it looking "styled."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, its in his eyes and i want to trim it sometimes but in DHs culture the godmother has to be the first to trim his hair, and she lives clear across the country so I think its going to be a while!
Click to expand...


----------



## ellemenope

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 





OT, but your son looks a lot like my daughter. maybe you can't tell so much in this picture because they are smiling silly. Lol. Seriously handsome fellow. He will be breaking hearts as they say. Anyway, I dress DD in boy's clothes (what I would call gender neutral) when we go out, and i am always surprised by how everyone just assumes she is a girl with this hair style.

Carry on with the cuteness.


----------



## Alyantavid

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ellemenope* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alyantavid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT, but your son looks a lot like my daughter. maybe you can't tell so much in this picture because they are smiling silly. Lol. Seriously handsome fellow. He will be breaking hearts as they say. Anyway, I dress DD in boy's clothes (what I would call gender neutral) when we go out, and i am always surprised by how everyone just assumes she is a girl with this hair style.
> 
> Carry on with the cuteness.


That's hilarious! Same exact cheesiness.


----------



## painefaria

Here is H about this time last year... His hair is currently about the same length.


----------



## lookatreestar

sry kinda big, but yeah i call it his wild man hair. it is totally his personality







it is longer in the back so we do a pony to keep the front piece up. he is getting better about pushing the hair out of his face.


----------



## porcelina

LOVE LOVE LOVE the ideas!! There are so many great hairstyles. I'm feeling inspired!

Newmothermary, do you cut that style yourselves? Or go to a stylist? Looks hard to get all those wisps, but awesome!


----------



## newmothermary

*porcelina,*

I soo do nothing but just let it be. I do spray a little California Baby detangling spray, it leaves it with less flyaways and it hangs smoother. Other than that, I get his bangs trimmed really lightly when it passes his eyes.



> Originally Posted by *porcelina*
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the ideas!! There are so many great hairstyles. I'm feeling inspired!
> 
> Newmothermary, do you cut that style yourselves? Or go to a stylist? Looks hard to get all those wisps, but awesome!


----------



## Xavismom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookatreestar*
> 
> 
> 
> sry kinda big, but yeah i call it his wild man hair. it is totally his personality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is longer in the back so we do a pony to keep the front piece up. he is getting better about pushing the hair out of his face.


I am hoping this is how my DSs hair will look in a few months! Love this, and all the photos.

So far I have avoided cutting DS hair... but DH mentions it now and then. I dont want it cut, I love his hair so. Its silky and golden with a bit of curl to it.


----------



## kanasa

Great thread! A lot of handsome little men out there!



We've gotten a lot of the "what a cute little girl" too.

We haven't done any styling so much, he doesn't like having it pulled back, brushed or even placed behind his ears, so he and I have gotten into some battles, but wouldn't want to cut it for anything.


----------



## Madalyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185*
> 
> [IMG alt="DSC_0253.jpg" data-id="20796" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/8/83/1000x500px-LL-83147322_DSC_0253.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="DSCI0110.JPG" data-id="20794" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/9/97/1000x500px-LL-9722e9c3_DSCI0110.JPG[/IMG][IMG alt="DSCI0007.JPG" data-id="20795" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/4/4e/1000x500px-LL-4e6a26dc_DSCI0007.JPG[/IMG]


I love this one!!! I can see my son with this hair style once his gets a little thicker. He is so rocking the baby mullet right now. My husband wants to cut it bad but I keep putting it off! He was bald for so long.


----------



## beebalmmama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *not_telling*
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_2415.JPG" data-id="20805" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/2/25/1000x500px-LL-254e9cf0_IMG_2415.JPG[/IMG][IMG alt="IMG_2600.JPG" data-id="20807" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/1/17/1000x500px-LL-17e86308_IMG_2600.JPG[/IMG][IMG alt="IMG_2545.JPG" data-id="20806" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/2/23/1000x500px-LL-2390e869_IMG_2545.JPG[/IMG]


This is a lot like my ds's hair now (5.5yrs). He had more curl in the back as a toddler but now has the wavy length. I love this look, so cute!


----------



## belltree

What an inspirational thread. I just can't get myself to cut my little sons hair. We often get the "cute girl" comments, too. Although, it seems to me, that guys usually get his gender right.



>


This is so cute! Did you ever cut his bangs yet?


----------



## MadiMamacita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belltree*
> 
> This is so cute! Did you ever cut his bangs yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmothermary*
> 
> I get his bangs trimmed really lightly when it passes his eyes.


----------



## Greenlea

This was my son's hair before we cut it back in November.

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b171/ella_blue82/hair.jpg

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b171/ella_blue82/hair2.jpg

I regret cutting it  and we are currently growing it out again, but it seems to be growing soooo slow. He will be 2 in March. He was born with a full head of dark curly hair (it changed a lot).

My SIL grew my nephews hair out, not even really that long. Like it was right below his ears, and my MIL gave her hell about it allll the time. I told DH that I was growing out DS hair just to spite her, but then I really started liking it. My new son (3mths) is bald so I'm sure once he gets hair I won't cut it that often either.


----------



## GreenGranolaMama

http://assets.mothering.com.s3.amazonaws.com/5/5f/5f0a55cb_PICT1564.JPG

What a bunch of cute little dudes! My little guy is going to be 2 in April and hasn't had a haircut yet : ) It's still really wispy and we've just now started sweeping it across his forehead.


----------



## Mama_Wolf1982

DS is 18 months old, and usually these days we end up putting his hair in a top knot (or samurai knot, as my DH likes to call it) so it stays out of his eyes. Sure, he gets mistaken for a girl all the time, but we don't really care. His locks are long and luscious and sooo beautiful!

(Couldn't resist a back view with that second shot...hehe)


----------



## goldenwillow




----------



## momtomine

i love this thread! we just had to cut DS1 hair because of LICE! i couldnt get a comb through it because it is so thick! but now that he is bug free, we are growing it back out. DS2 has never had his cut (he is 20 months) but it is so very thin and wispy still that i think i am going to have to trim aroung the bottom and over the ears once to get the super fuzzy baby hair off. really DS2s hair is more like peach fuzz, with a few long sprigs lol! and its really peach colored too, so its sort of funny!


----------



## ShadowMoon

I LOVE this thread! I just had DS's beautiful long hair cut last week. I will probably let it grow out again if he wants, as he loves his new haircut but tells me he misses all of his hair. ( It was all donated to Locks Of Love )

DS at 2/3 yrs old: [IMG alt="phonecam107.jpg" data-id="22177" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/d/d7/1000x500px-LL-d77e816b_phonecam107.jpg[/IMG]

DS in Dec 2010:[IMG alt="SSPX0611.jpg" data-id="22178" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/a/a7/1000x500px-LL-a738492f_SSPX0611.jpg[/IMG]

DS in Feb 2011:[IMG alt="182231_10150180026619535_659534534_8800088_2408493_n.jpg" data-id="22180" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/4/44/1000x500px-LL-44f0eb32_182231_10150180026619535_659534534_8800088_2408493_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## healthy momma

ShadowMoon your son is absolutely adorable with long and short hair and your pictures made me feel better. The first picture below was taken a few months ago at exactly 2 1/2 years. It was definitely the shaggiest it had gotten and I loved it. DH requested that I trim it after that but it was still skimming his shoulders. Yesterday, I heard that awful silence that means DS is up to something and came in to find him cutting his hair. I actually got lucky that I didn't have to cut it shorter and he now has a little page boy cut.

[IMG alt="DS 2.5 years" data-id="22200" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/6/6a/1000x500px-LL-6afd8d9d_DSCN5413.JPG[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Today" data-id="22201" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/a/a2/1000x500px-LL-a279ae3e_DSCN5662.JPG[/IMG]

[IMG alt="Hair Cut" data-id="22202" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/1/18/1000x500px-LL-18808c3e_DSCN5660.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## goldenwillow

Bump! Wanna see some more!


----------



## Catubodua

we have to keep our son's hair trimmed because it grows so funny. it get REALLY long REALLY quickly in front and then doesn't grow as fast on the sides or back. so, he's constantly annoyed if the hair is flopping down into his eyes. however, i love his little boy look.


----------



## crunchy_mommy

I'm glad this was bumped 'cause I have a question!! How do you keep the long hair untangled???? DS's is just about at his shoulders (would be longer except he wanted me to cut it several months ago) and it's kind of crazy (not really curly or wavy, just... not straight!!!) Half the time it looks like a rat's nest but he won't let me comb it (and makes it worse when he combs it himself







). Any secret to keeping it manageable????


----------



## goldenwillow

My kids hair is pretty long and surprisingly stays detangled. We use Aubrey organics on his hair (blue chamomile) and it works really well. I think a dab of jojoba oil would do the trick.

http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo/013.aspx


----------



## Contrariety

DS just has awesome hair that doesn't snarl or tangle easily. It has a somewhat course texture, but doesn't get ratty. We've lucked out.


----------



## newmothermary

Here's another one of Miles who turned 2 in Feb.


----------



## goldenwillow

Bump... bump.. bump!


----------



## MamieCole

Well, DS's hair isn't straight, but it is long and curly.When I wash it in the bath, it's below his shoulders, but it curls up a ton when dry. He's 17 months and hasn't had a haircut yet. (I do trim his bangs when they get long enough that they are in his eyes.)

I just love seeing boys with long hair or hair with personality!

DH, my mom, my MIL, pretty much everyone except one friend of mine is always on my case about cutting his hair. I refuse to get his hair cut right now. Once those curls are cut off, they might never come back.

I just don't get it. He's a baby. I don't understand what the big hurry is to rush him into the barber and get his hair cut super short so he'll look like every other 1 1/2 year old boy in America.









Yes, he gets called a girl by strangers. I don't mind.

Between the long hair, the teething necklace and the girly carriers I wear him in, I totally understand why people think he's a girl. Once he is old enough to decide for himself, I'll happily take him to get his hair cut if that's what he wants. Til then, I suppose everyone around me will need to get over themselves.









Here are a couple of pics from a few weeks ago:

Slicked back and tucked behind his ears.



And the back:



One more:


----------



## MamieCole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *healthy momma*
> 
> ShadowMoon your son is absolutely adorable with long and short hair and your pictures made me feel better. The first picture below was taken a few months ago at exactly 2 1/2 years. It was definitely the shaggiest it had gotten and I loved it. DH requested that I trim it after that but it was still skimming his shoulders. Yesterday, I heard that awful silence that means DS is up to something and came in to find him cutting his hair. I actually got lucky that I didn't have to cut it shorter and he now has a little page boy cut.


What a cutie! I LOVE his hair before and now. The page boy cut just makes me melt.


----------



## mandynoel728

It actually NEVER flips like the first pic, but I like it there


----------



## mandynoel728




----------



## MamaJRA

I know this is an old conversation, but I've been getting SO much flack about my son's hair, that I just started browsing around for some moral support. I just adore his hair, he doesn't dislike it at all, and he couldn't care less if everyone who doesn't know him refers to him as a girl. I think it is kinda funny because he's probably the most rambunctious, in to trouble 'girl' they've ever seen. He also wears standard issue 'boy clothes', but that really doesn't matter. When he was 2 his head was a curly mass of hair, but now it is longer, past his shoulders, and just curly on the ends. If I cut it he will be curl-less  I'm not sure I'm ready for that. What do y'all think?

Tobias at 2

And now at 3

I've been thinking of gritting my teeth and trying a little pageboy cut. But I'd rather do nothing.  P.S. I have 5 kids and he's my baby, so that probably explains why I'm so hesitant to have him 'grow up' in the hair department.


----------



## MamaJRA

Oops. My photos didn't show up.


----------



## porcelina

..


----------



## MamaJRA

Thanks Porcelina  Because I'm a new member my photos are awaiting approval. Your little guy is a doll! And I don't think he looks feminine at all with the lengthy locks. Not that it matters


----------



## Valkyrisa

I'm a new member as of today as I ran across this forum with other moms getting flack ( she she she,,,, why don't you cut his hair?,,,,blah blah blah) from people, everybody in my world, about their boys' hair being long. Well to all those people I say "Give it a rest, your nasty or condescending comments are NOT going to make me run home and cut his hair!" Bravo to all the moms who have the courage to so what they like with their OWN children. My Cole just turned 3 and his hair is very long (past middle of his back), healthy and beautiful, and above all, he LOVES it. Normally I either slick it back, or slick ponytail, or bandana (which is my fave) or his "Plain Geometry" brimless hats.

If/when he wants it short or cut shorter then that's what I'll do (I cut hair). I trimmed it once right before his 2nd birthday, other than that, it just grows. I teach him to always be respectful to everybody, but now I hear him saying to people "Go get your hair cut" or " Leave my hair alone, no haircuts ever"!

My children range from 3yrs. to 28yrs. and the longer you are a mom the less you value other peoples' opinions and value your own more!

Stick to your guns moms and do what you want for your child and what your child wants when they're old enough to choose. I will post pics as soon as I am allowed as a member.

~Blessed Be~


----------



## Valkyrisa

Here's my laong haired daydreamer!


----------



## SunRise

These dudes are adorable!

My 9 year old son has longish hair and doesn't want it cut. My 21 month old daughter, even though she has a decent amount of hair and it curls out from her hat, often gets mistaken for a boy...maybe because she usually has a boyish jacket on...


----------



## longhairedboy




----------



## longhairedboy

So glad to see other long haired boys on here, so cute! This is my 5 1/2 year old son Nathan or Natedog as we lovingly call him. He's always had long hair, the way people act around us as if they've never seen a boy with long hair before. I refuse to conform, LOL! Pictures are right above this post, still trying to figure this site out!


----------



## katt

i LOVE seeing pics of other long haired boys.

We've left it up to DS when and how he wants his hair cut. His first hair cut was at 4.5. It was waist length by that time.

Before the haircut

[IMG alt="IMG_6502w.jpg" data-id="255256" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/0/01/400x600px-LL-0117b389_IMG_6502w.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="wIMG_6436.jpg" data-id="255257" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/0/0e/600x400px-LL-0e5ec689_wIMG_6436.jpeg[/IMG]

After the Haircut
[IMG alt="wIMG_6688.jpg" data-id="255258" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/c/c6/400x600px-LL-c65b55db_wIMG_6688.jpeg[/IMG]

(personally i thought he looked more feminine after the cut then before)

Now:

[IMG alt="wimg_1898.jpg" data-id="255259" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/f/f3/400x560px-LL-f3e7a28d_wimg_1898.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="wIMG_2082.jpg" data-id="255260" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/f/f0/400x440px-LL-f014eb74_wIMG_2082.jpeg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="wIMG_1857.jpg" data-id="255261" data-type="61"]http://cdn.mothering.com/0/0f/400x419px-LL-0faf0621_wIMG_1857.jpeg[/IMG]

Yes, he's got some attitude. LOL

He does want his hair cut again, short. He also wants some red, gold, and black streaks added.

(sorry for the multitude of photos, i can't really help myself)

Styles: when he was younger, i'd give him a Pebble's style pony on top of his head with just his top hair. OR I'd clip it to the side with a brown or black clip or bobby pin. He'll wear hats, but not all the time. He does use his hand to push it out of his eye, it doesn't seem to phase him at all. I don't brush his hair very often. Usually for big events (piano recital) He doesn't get tangles very often, i do work 'em out. We wash with Burts Bees (for now, almost out, but will get a different kind when that happens) when his hair gets dirty.

I can post younger pics if anyone wants, for the hair styles. 

LOVE seeing all the boys with long hair. Awesome!


----------



## ashleybess




----------



## ashleybess

Ahhhh I love the long-haired boys!!! They are all so beautiful! Our Izzy Rae is 2.5 and has never had a haircut (but I trim him bangs). My husband has long hair too.


----------



## indignantgirl

Both of my boys have had long hair, but one has always kept his long. Here he is at 3-ish:



Here's a pic of him (on the far right) at 7:



His hair has been the same style all along, long and loose. When he was in karate he would have to wear it in a ponytail, but for the most part I can't even get him to tuck it behind his ears. He likes it to flow. 

It gets so hot here in southern OK because he has SO MUCH HAIR. A tight ponytail is almost 2 inches thick!


----------



## Caracol8

My guy, @ 7 mos, with his Welo (who has requested we send him some hair when we do finally cut it)



...And with his Daddy. Mop-top Twins!


----------



## Ydolem

Here are some pics of my son Ocean from last year. We moved to Florida and I cut his hair due to hot weather and some in-law pressures. Proud to report that we are now re-growing it.


----------



## sk8boarder15

I LOVE this thread!!! So adorable! We had to cut our sons hair recently becuase he would throw a HUGE fit everyday when I would comb it. Now we are hoping to grow it out, its RED! Didn't see any red heads on here!


----------



## ilovetchotchkes

This thread is seriously making me feel SO MUCH BETTER. Jewish tradition says 3 years they get their hair cut.

Here's a pic at our wedding. (Civilly married 2006, had a Jewish wedding this May.)





I get SO SICK of people thinking he's a girl. Yes, his hair is long, yes he's wearing a necklace, but DUDE, he's in camo pants most of the time (I like to be deliciously ironic and put him in a Dr Seuss shirt with camo pants LOL). But not sick enough to cut it.

Once he's 3 we'll cut it, but not short short, it'll just be a trim, IF he lets us. I asked him today "do you want your hair short? ' he yelled "NO MAMA"


----------



## pammysue

DS1 at his 4th birthday with his 2 year old brother who is a baldie.


----------



## Mama505

This was the day my DS got his first (and only) haircut to date. He loves to help his Papa use the clippers on his head and really wanted a haircut to get his bangs out of his face. I was getting sick of using barrettes and ponytails to keep it all out of his face through the windy desert spring here. It was down past his shoulder blades when wet, and just everywhere otherwise. We cut it, thought it was adorable, then wanted to undo it and have his curls back! That was about four months ago and we are well on our way back to the long curls (although now it is less flyaway and thicker). We'll see how it grows in!


----------



## Mama505

Here is another before... then directly after. Yipes! I didn't mean to go that short!


----------



## CarricksMom

I love this thread, it is great to see other boys who are so adorable with long hair. DS is 5 (almost 6) and we trimmed his bangs when he was 20 months and regretted it! No haircuts since then! He wants it to grow to the floor. He gets called a girl a lot, but I just correct them if I will ever see the person again or ignore if it is just a stranger. DH thinks it will start affecting him adversely if he keeps getting called a girl. I think he will just learn how close minded people are and that will make him a more open minded person. We do have combing issues, but if I time it right, not a big deal. Just can't wait until the last minute and get in a rush to go somewhere. Works fine if he is busy doing something and I just brush as he plays or sometimes I tell him a story while I am brushing. Here is his pic - don't know how to embed a pic so here is link:

*http://im1.shutterfly.com/proctaserv/47a2d808b3127ccef02ed00be7cd00000033100QbuWTJm5atAe3nwE*


----------



## ilovetchotchkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarricksMom*
> 
> I love this thread, it is great to see other boys who are so adorable with long hair. DS is 5 (almost 6) and we trimmed his bangs when he was 20 months and regretted it! No haircuts since then! He wants it to grow to the floor. He gets called a girl a lot, but I just correct them if I will ever see the person again or ignore if it is just a stranger. DH thinks it will start affecting him adversely if he keeps getting called a girl. I think he will just learn how close minded people are and that will make him a more open minded person. We do have combing issues, but if I time it right, not a big deal. Just can't wait until the last minute and get in a rush to go somewhere. Works fine if he is busy doing something and I just brush as he plays or sometimes I tell him a story while I am brushing. Here is his pic - don't know how to embed a pic so here is link:
> 
> *http://im1.shutterfly.com/proctaserv/47a2d808b3127ccef02ed00be7cd00000033100QbuWTJm5atAe3nwE*


We've had a LOT of luck with combing issues by mixing his baby shampoo with some conditioner. Its gone from toddler dread locks daily to I can finger comb it and he's good. Also, you can make "no more tangles" by mixing a couple of TBS of conditioner in water, shaking it up in a spray bottle.

And seriously? it'll affect him a LOT more adversely if you cut it against his wishes. Trust me. i STILL resent my mother for not letting me keep my hair longer than chin length as a kid. And I'm a chick! Just tell people if they make ignorant statements "ask him when he wants to get his hair cut. Its his hair, his choice"


----------



## KLeeCW

Long hair on little boys can be so dang cute! My son always hated hair in his face, so his never got more than shaggy with some curls around the neck. But it does bother me when parents keep their boy's hair long after the boy repeatedly requests a shorter style. My son just finished up his year of preschool at a play-based school with a really great mix of parenting and family styles. One 4 yr old boy had gorgeous blond curly waist length hair. His mom LOVED his hair and it did look cute when it was maintained. Thing is, she almost never ran a comb through it and rarely pulled it back. It was usually a tangled mess, which is understandable because he's 4 and didn't want to sit to have it combed. The boy hated his hair, repeatedly begged his mom to please bring him to cut it, and once tried to cut it himself causing the teachers a small amount of panic lol. He felt it was constantly getting in the way, making him hot and sweaty, it would get accidentally pulled throughout the day, and the maintenance aspect drove him to tears. The mom refused and basically gave him a guilt complex about it, that he would be so disappointed if he cut it, that it looked so cute, that she liked it that way and he'd make her sad if he cut it, etc. Our boys played together a lot, so I saw this interaction first hand many times. I felt so bad for him. I tried to talk sense into the mom who was a good friend of mine at the school, but she was taking a very selfish stance on the issue (it should be mentioned that she has a bit of an anxiety disorder and I almost felt like she kept his hair long because she couldn't handle the change). On the flip side though, if you have a little girl with long hair who begs for it to be short, I say "why not?" It's only hair, it will grow back, and it's important to allow kids some level of control over their own appearance.


----------



## tropicana74

These were his 2 year pictures...


----------



## sk8boarder15

Once kids are old enough, probably close to 3, I totally agree let them chose. If they don't like it its easy (though may take time) to change. My childhood my hair went from long to short and back again! And I still do it as an adult! My son right now is too young to chose, so we've kept is mostly short, but are hoping to grow it out. I hope he likes it and wants to keep it!


----------



## CarricksMom

Thanks for the conditioning advice ilovechotchkes! We use conditioner when we wash it - I wet it, put conditioner on, comb, then rinse and wash. His hair is a little fine and conditioner makes if look really flat and stringy if I do it last.

Do you use the spray bottle conditioner when his hair is dry? I tried a spray detangler on it when it was dry and it made massive knots! Wondering if you had better results.


----------



## lotusma




----------



## lotusma




----------



## ilovetchotchkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarricksMom*
> 
> Thanks for the conditioning advice ilovechotchkes! We use conditioner when we wash it - I wet it, put conditioner on, comb, then rinse and wash. His hair is a little fine and conditioner makes if look really flat and stringy if I do it last.
> 
> Do you use the spray bottle conditioner when his hair is dry? I tried a spray detangler on it when it was dry and it made massive knots! Wondering if you had better results.


I've used it wet and dry. Wet seems to have better results.


----------



## Gendenwitha

My biggest issue... how do you avoid the mullet and still keep the hair out of their face? My just-turned-6-year-old wants his hair long, but he won't let me braid it, and only liked ONE specific kind of hair clip which doesn't work that well.


----------



## sk8boarder15

When my sons hair gets long we use california baby detangler and it conditions really nice.


----------



## ilovetchotchkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gendenwitha*
> 
> My biggest issue... how do you avoid the mullet and still keep the hair out of their face? My just-turned-6-year-old wants his hair long, but he won't let me braid it, and only liked ONE specific kind of hair clip which doesn't work that well.


we're Jewish so its easy. I put his yarmulke on, and sweep the front hair to the sides, and put those snap clips in to keep it on.

Id' imagine, you could pull it back in a pony tail through the back of a baseball cap maybe? - Good for this time of year keep the sun off of his face


----------



## olliesmommy

My guy has super long hair in back but I keep his bangs trimmed up so it's not in his eyes. Yep, he gets called a girl all the time but I don't care, I ask him if he wants it cut and he says no so until he tells me otherwise it's long hair for my little guy.


----------



## CarricksMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gendenwitha*
> 
> My biggest issue... how do you avoid the mullet and still keep the hair out of their face? My just-turned-6-year-old wants his hair long, but he won't let me braid it, and only liked ONE specific kind of hair clip which doesn't work that well.


We put it in a ponytail when it needs to be away from his eyes, like eating or when it is really hot.


----------



## goldenwillow

I just love all these pictures! This picture of my almost 3 year old (in 9 days) was taken a couple days ago. My Husband also has long hair.


----------



## katt

My 5.5 year old just had his haircut. He was so excited, even picked out the hairstyle online and took the pix to the salon. He's now got a faux hawk and the shortest hair he's had since he was a baby. He's loving the spikey hair and I have to do it for him every day. It is hardest on me, I loved his long hair. Oh well. It's his hair.


----------



## MommaKitten21

This is my little man and his hair  It's definitely usually "surfer style" so to speak. Not intentionally


----------



## alaskanmomma

My little guys hair  He's 2!


----------



## acapg5

I'm new here, and this thread made me want to sign up! My son is 10, not a toddler but he started growing his hair out at 3. He went to his Dad's for 3 weeks 3 years ago and came back with it shaved!!! I cried! People tend to think I have 4 girls, instead of 3 girls and 1 boy, but Austin doesn't let it affect him. Austin has been growing his hair for 2 years now - with trims here and there. Here are some photos of my son 

This is Austin in July of 2011



This is Austin July of 2012


----------



## alittlemischief

these are so heartwarming! I dont know whether you can spy my little man's long(ish) curls in the avatar pic. Just a quick question to mamma's of toddler boys, did/does your child still get cradle cap? we have it still.... it doesn't bother me much, we tried the oil before bed trick but it just made his hair, well, oily! was wondering if the length of his hair 'keeps it in' or so to speak.

Either way his hair isn't getting cut! x


----------



## neonalee

I've never uploaded from my phone, we'll see if this works. This was at his 2nd birthday. The back covers the back of his neck & curls on the ends. No plans to cut it, don't really care if people think he is a girl. Best care tip EVER: once a week after bath we mix about a cup of apple cider vinegar with 2 cups warm water & dump it on the back of his head. No rinse. It used to tangle & even dred something awful before but now it stays silky. The vinegar scent doesn't last long.

Eta: Darn no pic!

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------



## porcelina

Hi everyone! Still loving these pics!!

Now in need of advice -- I'll have to re-read this, but DS2 now has long hair and gets horrible tangles in the back (almost a dreadlock). Some of these pictures have the most silky hair, but my DS2 has kindof frizzy stuff going on (and once I had to cut his hair out of a battery-operated train he got stuck in it) and is somewhat uneven. Any new care ideas?


----------



## pickle18

Someone on this thread mentioned California Baby Detangler, so I bought some for DS...luckily, his hair is so fine and smooth, even when it's tangled, he doesn't really need it. HOWEVER, mama has much coarser, frizzier hair and very little time to brush (sometimes it goes a few days at a time...







) - thus, some serious mama dreadlocks (which I would keep, if only DH was on board!).

Anyway, California Baby Detangler does WONDERS on my toughest mama dreads - highly recommend, if you haven't tried it.


----------



## porcelina

Oh, thanks, pickle, I will have to pick some up!


----------



## cat13

Thanks for all the inspiration and cute pics! I love my 14mo DSʻs long hair but itʻs so straight and fine that I worry it bothers him in his face. I donʻt really want to do bangs so Iʻve been parting it to the side, but someone told me he looked like a 60ʻs insurance salesman  I know it was just a joke, but I wonder if I should trim it. How do you trim it without making bangs, or do you just have to let it go through the awkward stage of being in the eyes? Iʻd love your thoughts!


----------



## pickle18

We are dealing with the same phase - his dad is itching to cut bangs, but I'm hangin' in there until he can push it behind his ears. Sometimes we part it down the middle, sometimes sweep it to the side (this looks a little Bieber-esque IMO







). DS is getting the hang of brushing it out of his eyes himself, too.


----------



## MelanieLouise

cuteness overload in this thread..!


----------



## MelanieLouise

cuteness overload in this thread..!


----------



## dandelion stars

Jasper September 2012





I've never cut his hair, he will be 3 in February. Like most other little hippie boys, he's told he's a "beautiful little girl!" frequently. He's being raised without generspheres and without socialspheres, so we take it in stride. He's not too crazy about brushing it, but if he can "help" he's less fussy. His hair has a fantastic curl to it, but when it's mostly flat/straight it nearly comes down to his waist. In it's usual style, it comes just past the middle of his back. He gets many compliments on it and very little discrimination. He's just a rad kid and I'm lucky to have him. <3


----------



## milk monster

So many cute babies here! Our son has beautiful soft waves, never been cut except to trim his bangs out of his eyes. Straight in the front, curly in the back. For detangling, I like to use a product without parabens and other endocrine-disrupting chemicals. We use Oyin Handmade Greg Juice--just spray it on tangled bits and we can comb the tangles right out. So quick and easy that he (reluctantly) doesn't resist my combing his hair out.

Oyin is mostly for African-American hair (I'm mixed and use different Oyin products for my hair), but Greg Juice is perfect for soft Nordic waves like our son has.


----------



## lotusma

Jude River, 4 1/2 years. <3 We've been tempted quitr a few times to cut it and am sooo glad we didn't. He's had a layer added and that's made all the difference.


----------



## mamarhu

ElderSon is 31 (that's YEARS not months!), so he doesn't quite count as a toddler any more. And I don't have any digital pictures. But this thread, with all the cute pics, reminded me of a funny story.

ElderSon had long, blond curls when he was little. We lived on a sailboat in the Caribbean, and traveled to various remote islands off the Central American coast. At one island in particular, when he was maybe 2, we had a serious language barrier with the local folks, as Spanish was not the native language (they spoke a native language I never learned the name of). They had had little contact with outsiders at all, and certainly had rarely seen blond hair. I was talking with 5 or 6 of the local women, trying, laughingly, to convince them my son was a boy. With lots of charades, butchered Spanish and English. It was becoming clear that they simply did not believe me, although their (naked) toddlers had long hair as well, boys and girls. Finally, a grandmotherly type looked into his diaper to confirm. Okay, that was settled, he really was a boy. All the women were amazed, and called their friends over to come see. I took his diaper off (he certainly didn't mind), and all the village was amazed. Even the men were pointing and laughing. It was all very friendly, and certainly an icebreaker.

We stayed there a couple weeks, and despite the language barrier, eventually I discovered why they were so surprised at his gender. Seems they had really NEVER seen a blond person before. With one minor exception. There was a small stack of Playboy magazines some previous sailor had left. Some of the models, quite clearly female, had blond hair! They had simply assumed all blonds were women.

I usually kept his hair in a braid. When we finally cut it, at age 5 (his choice), I saved the braid. It was 17 inches long. I still have it. A cool feature is that it perfectly documents his hair color change from light blond, though all the gradual changes, to today's dark brown.


----------



## Cindy LeMaster

My son is 5, he has always had (what most people would consider) long hair. He gets called a girl regularly, but he has gotten to where he handles that himself. He does not hesitate to tell people that he is a boy. If they contiune to explain their mistake, will ask them how many girls wear dino and skater shirts. Nothing like getting put in your place by a 5 year old.


----------



## Cindy LeMaster

My son is 5, he has always had (what most people would consider) long hair. He gets called a girl regularly, but he has gotten to where he handles that himself. He does not hesitate to tell people that he is a boy. If they contiune to explain their mistake, will ask them how many girls wear dino and skater shirts. Nothing like getting put in your place by a 5 year old.


----------



## Cindy LeMaster

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## yogabbaboogie

I havent cut his hair ever and its gorgeous I dont plan on it at all. I think not cutting his bangs have given him awesome layers which I think make his hair stand out, although he is often mistaken for a girl. Its alot longer than this picture now. he never questions or complains about his hair.


----------



## RRMum

I love this post, as I am feeling a lot of remorse after cutting my 30 mo DS strait locks. So strait it just covered his face, but I think we are going to start growing it again. Keep posting!


----------



## EchoSoul

He's 22 months, and his hair has always grown really slowly. I trim his bangs so that the hair stops dangling in front of his eyes making him rub at them, but other than that, it'll be his decision, when he's older, whether to get it cut or not. He's awesomely curly in the back, and straight at the front. No one's mistaken him for a girl, at least not yet, but I don't hold a high opinion over babies and their gender, so it wouldn't bother me whenever people start confusing him, if they will.


----------



## sk8boarder15

My sons hair is starting to get long. He had it cut to even it out when he was younger (a year ago).

I need tips on keeping it out of his eyes at this phase! I've tried bobby pins and he pulls them out, but he complains its in his eyes but doesn't want to cut it either! Its not long enough to do a pony tail (in the back it is, not the front tough). In the back its past his sholders now!


----------



## pickle18

I will be watching and waiting to see if anyone has ideas.









DS' hair is about the same length as your son's, sk8boarder. Just shy of all of it fitting into a ponytail. He brushes it out of his face alot, sometimes it makes him a lil cross. It mostly fits behind his ear if his hair is parted down the middle, or on the side of the part. If it's parted on the side, the majority of it won't make it all the way back to the other ear, though.

DH used to have long hair, and he says it's just one of those "the only way out is through" kind of things.







He will use water to dampen DS' hair and then put it back behind his ears, as that helps hold it (for a little while anyway).

I am tempted to buy him some athletic headbands (DH thinks that is ridiculous but it could work!). Doesn't even have to be the wide kind - I had some thinner Goody ones with grips before (not girly). I think this will be my own secret experiment.


----------



## sk8boarder15

Lol. My DH got kind of upset when he saw Mark with bobby pins holding his hair back one night. But since then M decided he hates the pins. The best we can do right now, is a hat or his bike helmet (which is on him a lot).


----------



## cat13

DSʻs hair is in his eyes a lot lately too and he refuses any kind of hat, pins, clips or hair ties. Nothing can touch his head! I have just been combing it really well to the side after his bath and putting a little gel in it, to help train it to go to the side and not the front. Itʻs still in his eyes a ton, but I figure that in a few more months, it will fit behind his ears.


----------



## kblackstone444

This is the look I'm looking for with James. It's not that long, yet, though, almost to his shoulders in the back, just above his eyebrows in the front, with a natural side part, and a hint of a curl at the bottom. I just had to cut the bangs a couple days ago 'cause they were in his eyes all day long, but I didn't want to, plus, James told me in no uncertain terms, "No more haircut, want long hair like Dada!" afterwards. lol Having two older psuedo sisters, as well as two female cousins his age I babysit often, he will sometimes ask me to put his hair in a ponytail on top of his head... but I've gotten many dirty looks from strangers once they find out he's a boy with a ponytail.







I dread when he begins daycare in a couple months because of this- he may hear comments when I'm not there to defend him. How did you keep it out of his eyes until it got to this length? And how lont did it take to get that long?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lotusma*
> 
> Jude River, 4 1/2 years. <3 We've been tempted quitr a few times to cut it and am sooo glad we didn't. He's had a layer added and that's made all the difference.


----------



## Brenda Gomez

This is my little boy's hair, so far he hasn't had a proper haircut and I feel the more time passes the less i want to cut his hair


----------



## pammysue

lotusma: your son's hair looks just like my son's.

I have a question: if you are out and someone calls your son a girl or refers to him as she, do you correct them? My 4.5 yr old has long hair and is always dressed very "boy-ish" but adults pretty consistently think he is a girl. So, do you correct them? let it go? or let him correct them if he wants to?


----------



## Brenda Gomez

HI, I know my son's hair is shorter than lotsuma's even though it's now longer than in the picture I posted (shoulder length now), he's 20 months old and they constantly call him a girl ... i dress him in boyish clothes but it makes no difference as they will keep on calling him "she", i do not usually correct them unless we start a longer conversation, he is too small to feel annoyed but if he started to feel so I'd say he's a boy, with a smile on my face.

What do you do instead?


----------



## Escaping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brenda Gomez*
> 
> This is my little boy's hair, so far he hasn't had a proper haircut and I feel the more time passes the less i want to cut his hair


I really like this! This is what I'm trying to do with my son's hair (he's 12 mos). Have you never cut any of it at all? I've been cutting the bottom of my son's hair because I'm not a fan of his bottom curlies lol but I'm not sure how to get it to how your son's is.


----------



## mama amie

This is DS, age 4.75, last week.







His last haircut was bangs at age 2 (for safety, so he could see where he was going).


----------



## sk8boarder15

My son Mark on the left, 2. My nephew on the right age 4. Both have hair just past their shoulders and no bangs.


----------



## xivmom

Here is my son Apollo. He will be three next month.


----------



## katt

I put my boy's hair in a pony, just the front 1/2, on top of his head, ala Pebbles. lol

when he got older and his hair got longer, I just swept it to the side with a magic clip (one of those snappy ones that bend?) in a brown or black color.

When people call him a girl, now that he's 6, i let him deal with it (his hair is much shorter then it used to be, but still long). But when he was younger, we got it ALL THE TIME. So, we just said ignored it and either said thank you, he is pretty/beautiful/etc... or just continued on our conversation while using the correct pronoun: he, his, him while referring to our son. No biggie. People always get all 'i'm SO SORRY!' oops, etc... no big deal. That (to me) is the annoying part.


----------



## Brenda Gomez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escaping*
> 
> I really like this! This is what I'm trying to do with my son's hair (he's 12 mos). Have you never cut any of it at all? I've been cutting the bottom of my son's hair because I'm not a fan of his bottom curlies lol but I'm not sure how to get it to how your son's is.


Hi, what i did untill now was just "manteinance" lol, I layered the back and sides of his hair, the shortest hair (the outer layer) is at the length of the middle of the ear, keeping untouched the bottom layer ( the last one), now his hair are much longer and i'll keep it so this summer and cut it back in winter as his hair grow so quickly we'll be at this same point next spring. 

Here's him now:



and with his sister :


----------



## Escaping

Thanks! You have lovely kids!


----------



## Noluco

My son hates it when I chase him down with the spray and brush. He hates it pulled back onto a ponytail too. Everyone is always nagging me to cute his hair but I'm in love with him just the way he is. Especially his dad. I've told him hes mine and so is his hair but he still jokes about cutting it off when I'm not looking. I absolutely love all the long haired little boys. All the pictures on here are adorable! Don't know how to get his hair past this stage of him not being able to see anything, any tips?


----------



## zionsmomma

This is my 3 yr.old son and 10 yr.old daughter. His hair is almost waist length I'm back and we're trying to grow out his bangs. It's usually kept loose but his bangs are at such an awkward stage its so hard to style. He hates clips and it doesn't tuck behind his ears yet. He loves his long hair so no plans for a cut anytime soon.


----------



## cilla12011977

This is my two year old son with long hair.he is always mistaken for a girl every time. N I have to let no he is a boy.I have no plans to cut his hair but his dad does when he gets back from Afghanistan..should I give in..lol


----------



## foxsmama

DS is 3 and a half. He's refused a hair cut or trim since his 2nd birthday. I'm fine with him having long hair ( I like it! ) we just have the rules that if it is going to be long, it has to be clean and brushed. We put it in a ponytail when he goes to school, and sometimes when he's playing outside, to keep it out of his eyes. We get a lot of people thinking he is a girl, just because of the hair. I don't think he looks like a girl at all. lol


----------



## kirsten1985

This is my 6 year old son he loves his hair which is really thick and straight he says he is like Thor xxx


----------



## Lillitu

So Rowan had uncut long hair til after his 3rd birthday:







After we cut it, he still wanted to feel like it was long (we cut it because he hated having it brushed, but waited for him to agree, because it is HIS body)- so it is short on the sides and back and long and floppy on top. He likes it in his face (and he's not even a teenager yet! LOL).







He likes his haircut and likes that brushing is no longer heinous!


----------



## cat13

I logged in to get some new inspiration for a long style haircut, but maybe I will just leave it. Here he is at 28 mo, and the previous post was 14 mo.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cat13*
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiration and cute pics! I love my 14mo DSʻs long hair but itʻs so straight and fine that I worry it bothers him in his face. I donʻt really want to do bangs so Iʻve been parting it to the side, but someone told me he looked like a 60ʻs insurance salesman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was just a joke, but I wonder if I should trim it. How do you trim it without making bangs, or do you just have to let it go through the awkward stage of being in the eyes? Iʻd love your thoughts!


----------



## renee d

I would not cut it. In fact I say grow it longer. My ds is almost 6 and his hair is almost to his waist and he loves it. Takes time to care for it but who cares it is fun


----------



## Epiphany11

I say go for it! Why do we all have to look the same? That's so boring!


----------



## kblackstone444

James has refused to have his hair cut since last May. I'm loving it! It's about a half an inch too short in the front for a full ponytail without it getting in his eyes, and I'd pushed his hair back for the picture, so it doesn't look as long as it actually is (I can give him a 7 inch pony tail!). The hardest part was those three months this summer and fall where I had to give him a water fountain on top to keep his hair out of his eyes, but now it mostly stays out of his eyes and he loves his hair so much- I'm glad I let him grow it.


----------



## GillieB

My DS has never had a haircut. He's coming up upon his 2nd birthday this month, and for the first time ever - at a playplace - he was called a girl, twice, once by an adult and once by an older child.

It has made me consider going for the haircut... however, looking at this photo -- I think my heart will break to cut it.

I found this site by searching for toddler boy long hairstyles as I am thinking maybe i'll just trim it.

The front of his head hasn't grown in as much as the back, and I am trying to avoid the "hockey hair" / mullet look the best I can... a year ago - he pretty much had no hair -- maybe this is why I am hanging on so tightly... ?

I love so many of your kids hairstyles -- I am inspired to still keep my son's hair longer with his first cut. I am just so afraid that the hair stylist will mess it up and chop it all off --- to which I will end up being the mess.

Do you all trim it yourselves, or take you LO's to the hairdresser? Do you use a general hairdresser or a kids-type place?

Thanks!


----------



## audreycritter

I'm SO GLAD I found this thread! My twin boys' have hair that even after a bang trim, keeps flipping into their eyes. Every other time it's gotten to this point, I've caved and buzzed it all off (that's twice now, at 3.25 years old). I was looking through old pics and I really didn't like the buzzed look, so I was searching on the internet for some "styles" to try, even though my husband is even on the fence about cutting it! This has encouraged me to maybe try a bit of a bang trim again for shape and to keep letting it grow. Also, may I note that this thread is a WONDERFUL collection of awesome names! Ocean, River, Jude, Apollo! There were even more that caught my eye but I can't even remember them all now!

My boys do, even with it not being shoulder-length, get mistaken for being girls. Granted, most of the time now it's because they're wearing the pink coats they picked out...

Any tips for getting hair to sweep to the side? Their hair is determined to grow straight-- STRAIGHT-- down, no matter what I try, which is why we keep going for bangs.


----------



## ecohudler

Not as long as some of the boy's here, but he's two and hasn't had his first haircut yet . Couldn't find a really good picture, but grabbed a couple I had on Facebook.


----------



## GillieB

I did it! We did his first haircut - and I am very pleased  We kept some length, and the wave is still there... whew!


----------



## GillieB

This was his 'before'



And now his after:



> Originally Posted by *GillieB*
> 
> I did it! We did his first haircut - and I am very pleased  We kept some length, and the wave is still there... whew!


----------



## Oliviaethan

*Twins!*

Heathy momma, I just came across this forum and I had to comment on your sons picture. My son looks identical to your son!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw the picture, I still can't believe how identical they look. I would love to send a picture of my son so you can see what I'm talking about. We are from Canada. I'm not sure where you are from but I just had to tell you! They actually look like twins! I'm not sure how to post a picture but I would love you to see what I'm talking about! Hope to hear back from you! Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## healthy momma

Oliviaethan said:


> Heathy momma, I just came across this forum and I had to comment on your sons picture. My son looks identical to your son!!! I couldn't believe it when I saw the picture, I still can't believe how identical they look. I would love to send a picture of my son so you can see what I'm talking about. We are from Canada. I'm not sure where you are from but I just had to tell you! They actually look like twins! I'm not sure how to post a picture but I would love you to see what I'm talking about! Hope to hear back from you! Thanks!
> 
> Melissa


Hi, Melissa. I'd love to see my son's "twin!" When you reply to a post there is a space just below where you type that says "Drag Files Here To Attach!" You can add a photo right there. I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## shesaidboom

Love this thread! I wanted to let my son's hair grow out on its own and let him decide what to do with it when he's a bit older, but eventually gave in and cut it because he had pieces sticking out everywhere and it looked so messy since he has stick straight hair. He also had a little mullet going on at the back and it was just not good. I really would like it to look like some of the styles in this thread eventually.


----------

